
Coin – Used - creativeembassy
https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Coin/IF145-095-1
======
creativeembassy
I don't know what's more surprising. That they couldn't spring for new coins?
That they're charging $2.95? That as of this comment, there are only 15 left?

